# Fuel pump recall and MPG change for worse



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

Has anyone noticed gas mileage has gotten worse after they replaced the old defected one with the new one.
My gas mileage of freeway driving has gone from 27MPG to 23-ish MPG
I feel their new fuel pump wastes more gas


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Ours didn't change.*

The mileage didn't change on ours after the swap, my parents who also have a 14 Rogue didn't have a change either.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

stlblues1967 said:


> The mileage didn't change on ours after the swap, my parents who also have a 14 Rogue didn't have a change either.


Don't leave MIZZU !


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

How does the fuel pump affect gas mileage? Educate us with your actual reasoning that rests upon something other than coincidence...


----------

